# ❄Entitlement of the Snowflake Millennial Pax❄



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?

Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?

I picked up a pax when traffic was really bad due to some event. From the moment he got in he attempted to guide me through the fastest route (disregarding nav). Here is the problem. He had me making turns which involved multiple lane changes in a very short distance. When I wasnt able to make it he huffed.

I nervous giggled and tried to win him over but his mood wasn't shifting. Once I reached his destination I'm 100% sure it would have taken a lot less time if I just followed the nav. He opend the door and just walked away without saying anything.

Now tell me how it's my fault that he tried something and it didnt turn out as he expected? I cant do voodoo magic, make the cars disappear to provide a clear path for his highness, backseat King pax. I should have given him this ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

After doing a fair amount of reading on here, when I start I think I'll be taking the master of my domain stance from the get go. 

Listen buddy, unless you can give me a concise explanation of why you're smarter than the GPS that has traffic data, just sit back and enjoy the ride. I'll even put some Seinfeld up on your screen, Master of My Domain episode.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I hate backseat drivers. Like I literally have my phone up in the center so everyone can see my navigation equally as well as me, and they'll still be like "oh it's taking you the long way around!" even though it says similar ETA and it's probably quicker in terms of lighter traffic and whatnot. Then they proceed to guide me through the rest of the trip as if my GPS has just decided to give up midway. 

Since I'm still pretty new to Uber I'm just sucking it all up like a good little schlep. But I'm definitely interested in the responses.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I just explain that I HAVE to follow GPS or Uber/Lyft could potentially not pay me for fraud. And that GPS while sometimes doesn't make sense it's taking into account the traffic situation.... Then I state the timed arrival of the trip and try to indicate that it seems like a quick trip... just to smooth it over some...

If they insist or act pissy about It after that.. I give them the opportunity to add some wear and tear to their shoes...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?
> 
> ...


I had a couple of these snowflakes, when they want to direct my driving I just tell them that Uber is monitoring our path through the app and if an accident occurs they'll be SOL for any claims, that shuts them up quick.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't really mind backseat drivers because they usually don't affect the pay rate. In some cases they can even make you an extra buck by suggesting a non-optimal route. Some of them are entitled _and_ tip because you let them dictate the turns. Rarely a backseat driver even has useful local traffic knowledge.

I might have kicked your guy out of the car though.

In Colorado, young people are extremely unlikely to be backseat drivers. Most of these people aren't entitled, just neurotic, demanding, and usually generous with tips. I don't get backseat driven because I like it, but I do tolerate it to a degree since it is usually harmless.

One memorable older woman made us "late" on a $3.75 ride because she suggested a wrong turn that I followed and tipped $5. Bring on the backseat driving - let's see if you can beat the odds on outsmarting Google Maps and a professional driver.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I've had entitled pax of the elderly variety too. From Beverly Hills, no less.

Fan had to get turned off. Window had to get cracked open. Radio had to get tuned to a specific jazz station. Drop off had to be across the street from her driveway (despite her sore knee). And of course, I had to take specific turns and roads.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Tell them next time they should take Lyft since they have lower fares and better drivers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Tell them next time they should take Lyft since they have lower fares and better drivers.


Love it.

"or have you considered hiring a personal driver? it is more costly but they will drive however you tell them to"


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Last time I had one of those, I made my phone completely dark and told the pax "I've turned off my navigation. I'll let you give me street by street directions".

Two minutes later he told me to follow GPS.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SuperBot said:


> Last time I had one of those, I made my phone completely dark and told the pax "I've turned off my navigation. I'll let you give me street by street directions".
> 
> Two minutes later he told me to follow GPS.


Buhahaha I love deserved cattiness ?.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I say "Oh you know a shortcut? Good! This GPS takes funny routes sometimes and its traffic data usually lags by half and hour." Knowing full well that 95% of the time the pax's "shortcut" is longer in distance and takes more time, and that I get paid by distance and time


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

There is no one way I deal with this, because there are many different backseat driving scenarios.

*How I deal with backseat driving...*

The immediatly stubborn pax:
Ideally, a snoody pax lets me know immediatly they me to go their way and demanding that I do it. Those are my favorite backseat drivers--they get kicked out immediately! I don't even start the ****ing trip!

The overly helpful pax:
The second favorite is the backseat driver who's very subtle about it. But he can be defused. He might mention a turn or two or start to say to go a certain way, but if the driver communicates, he will respond positively and relax and enjoy the ride. Usally me saying "I got this" or "there is traffic on XYZ road" gets the pax to relax. Driver changing the subject to get their mind off it definately helps, especially if the pax is a talker.

The PITA back seat driver:
This is the most challenging one. He starts the trip like a well behaved pax, but turns into a PITA. many ways for this to happen. He could suddenly tell you to turn, the last second when you can't safely make that turn. He could start *****ing about going the wrong route after you're halfway through the trip. He could be lost. He could also be okay with you making a certain route at first, but then keeps bringing it up. The driver can explain the safety reasons why he did that or whatever, but then the rider starts *****ing more and more. This could turn into a full-blown tantrum but eventually it's pretty clear that's one star trip, at best, and possible false complaint. These are the most chalenging.

The most challenging ones like these are when a pax is teetering, between easily diffused, and a tantrum. How's the driver responds can tilt it the situation either way. Through experience, you can get good at this.

-------------------------
Back when driving taxi, pax paid meter, so I defaulted to most effecient route, the cheapest. Pax backseat driving resulted in increased pay, and bigger tips! Happy to oblige. Exception was illegal maneuvers, but that was no problem. Most important thing was I MUST know the destination. No exceptions. Very good reasons why, that I won't get into here.

Taxi vouchers are flat rate. DGAF what pax thinks. My way, or they get out.

Ridehail (which is really taxi for millennials) is twice the work or half the pay, depending how I look at it. Pax have the power to retailiate by false reporting, yet tipping is almost none existant compared to cab. While I engaged taxi pax, ridehail pax are just blobs of cargo. Pay is on the edge of worth it and not worth it.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?
> 
> ...


just last night....
PAX at 1:45AM, so you know what condition he was in. As he got into car, he started. "Make a left and get on the Freeway."

" Sir, my map system knows where I'm taking you and will give directions. "

Now he turns on his Google maps on his phone, so I have 3 voices giving me directions.

I pull over on the Freeway, just park and sit quite.

"What's wrong?"

" turn off your maps and be quiet or get out here. It is too dangerous to drive with this many voices. "

It took him about a minute to comply.

Kicker to story, we got to his neighborhood, had a security gate. He spent 5 minutes trying to remember the code! I popped him a 1*, and have him a disrespectful.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SuperBot said:


> Last time I had one of those, I made my phone completely dark and told the pax "I've turned off my navigation. I'll let you give me street by street directions".
> 
> Two minutes later he told me to follow GPS.


This is my perfect response, tactful but puts them in their place.

unfortunately not everyone stays smart.

some would come back with remarks/threats of low rating, etc.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Just ignore their directions and resign yourself to trading one stars.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I've had entitled pax of the elderly variety too. From Beverly Hills, no less.
> 
> Fan had to get turned off. Window had to get cracked open. Radio had to get tuned to a specific jazz station. Drop off had to be across the street from her driveway (despite her sore knee). And of course, I had to take specific turns and roads.


AC off, sure...
Windows open, not likely, unless they want their ear drums pierced (stupid aerodynamics causing flutter if only one window is open).
Radio tuned to anything I don't want? This is your stop, hope you have really good support in your shoes.
You don't want my car in your driveway, your precious precious driveway...what, I am not good enough to be in your driveway....1star no matter what else you do, you could tip me 100.00 I am not less than you.

Not only am I an OTR truck driver and know how to navigate, I also understand how navigation software works and have probably even checked that the destination on the map and the destination address match and it isn't some stupid "back of the building" situation as well as taking into account what I know about the traffic of the day from listening to the radio and having been on the roads. Add in the fact that we aren't lying when we say it is best for us to follow Ubers dictated route as riders have been known to complain that we took an "inefficient" route and we had a charge back from our pay. But, by that point I have probably decided your ride isn't worth my time anymore and you can exit the vehicle (only if they conveyed they understood in a cheerful manner do I continue and then I monitor their trips payment to see if it gets adjusted from complaining.)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?
> 
> ...


Idk I'm kinda an ass hole/black(sometimes they can be interchangeable) in person. I'm very liable to tell him to stfu after 2 suspect lefts.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Idk I'm kinda a ass hole/black(sometimes they can be interchangeable) in person. I'm very liable to tell him to stfu after 2 suspect lefts.


I stay nice for my own benifit. Even I dont want to see the ***** come out ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I stay nice for my own benifit. Even I dont want to see the @@@@@ come out ?


You must release WickedKang14(Wkang14) every once in a while.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You must release WickedKang14(Wkang14) every once in a while.
> View attachment 370607


Got chills. Freaking love this ❤


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?
> 
> ...


"If you want to drive so badly, let's go back and you can drive your own car."


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?
> 
> ...


for this exact reason is why we are making America great again

we're raising spoiled children and teach them it's good and brave to cry when the wind blows to hard


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

SuperBot said:


> Last time I had one of those, I made my phone completely dark and told the pax "I've turned off my navigation. I'll let you give me street by street directions".
> 
> Two minutes later he told me to follow GPS.


I do exactly the same thing BUT I don't turn the phone back on and keep driving!
BECAUSE I KNOW WHERE I'M GOING!
Pax are dumbfounded :coolio:


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I really don't understand the problem. We are paid by the mile and the minute to drive. If a pax wants to pay me to drive around the block 100 times I'm fine with that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I really don't understand the problem. We are paid by the mile and the minute to drive. If a pax wants to pay me to drive around the block 100 times I'm fine with that.


Because Kevin I am a person that doesnt need nastiness in my car. Especially if I am being nice to someone and trying my best to follow their directions. I am little sensitive like that. Must be the millennial in me ?‍♀??



phreeradical said:


> I do exactly the same thing BUT I don't turn the phone back on and keep driving!
> BECAUSE I KNOW WHERE I'M GOING!
> Pax are dumbfounded :coolio:


If you turn the navigation off might as well put blindfolds over my eyes. Same difference.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I really don't understand the problem. We are paid by the mile and the minute to drive. If a pax wants to pay me to drive around the block 100 times I'm fine with that.


I've been saying this from the VERY BEGINNING. I dont get paid enough to argue with pax. If pax want me to drive around the block 60 times while in reverse, then so be it.

9/10 the route the pax suggest ends up being longer mileage and time wise, so I get paid more. It's a win win win win for everyone.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> we're raising spoiled children and teach them it's good and brave to cry when the wind blows to hard


I am starting to get a little worried about this. My son is 6 and the biggest sweetheart but any little thing and waterworks ?‍. I baby him too much.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I am starting to get a little worried about this. My son is 6 and the biggest sweetheart but any little thing and waterworks ?‍. I baby him too much.


Don't you stay in California?


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Because Kevin I am a person that doesnt need nastiness in my car. Especially if I am being nice to someone and trying my best to follow their directions. I am little sensitive like that. Must be the millennial in me ?‍♀??
> 
> 
> If you turn the navigation off might as well put blindfolds over my eyes. Same difference.


This is the problem with millennials!
For the most part you are wonderful human being's. 
But the bashing stems from how woefully unaware and unprepared you are if technology fails!
Buy a paper map and study it?
It might save your life. 
Or at least get you home:rollseyes:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

phreeradical said:


> This is the problem with millennials!
> For the most part you are wonderful human being's.
> But the bashing stems from how woefully unaware and unprepared you are if technology fails!
> Buy a paper map and study it?
> ...


Do they sell paper maps anymore??

My point was I wouldnt be able to find the PAX exact location without a nav. I dont think that's crazy considering I am partime driver in the bay where there are tons of destinations.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Don't you stay in California?


Yes ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

phreeradical said:


> This is the problem with millennials!
> For the most part you are wonderful human being's.
> But the bashing stems from how woefully unaware and unprepared you are if technology fails!
> Buy a paper map and study it?
> ...


And Lord forbid they ever find themselves in need of any common sense...cuz that's a rare beast among millennials...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Don't you stay in California?


Yes



Mkang14 said:


> I am starting to get a little worried about this. My son is 6 and the biggest sweetheart but any little thing and waterworks ?‍. I baby him too much.


Idk if u are but I was raised by a single mom 
So u don't need a dad to raise a strong young man - not just physically but he'll need a strong male role model in his life

sports is best for that


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> And Lord forbid they ever find themselves in need of any common sense...cuz that's a rare beast among millennials...


Ahhh yes let the bashing begin!
Common sense
Common courtesy 
Has become very Uncommon.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And Lord forbid they ever find themselves in need of any common sense...cuz that's a rare beast among millennials...


Hey hey hey. Too much millenial bashing.

Not cool.

Dont forget at one point baby boomers were saying the same about gen x.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Hey hey hey. Too much millenial bashing.
> 
> Not cool.
> 
> Dont forget at one point baby boomers were saying the same about gen x.


Ok...
Baby boomers destroyed the world and spawned the most useless generation!
Become friends with any Gen X you can because we'll be the only ones left who know how to do anything real.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

phreeradical said:


> Ok...
> Baby boomers destroyed the world and spawned the most useless generation!
> Become friends with any Gen X you can because we'll be the only ones left who know how to do anything real.


See I am a Xennial. So I will do my part in bridging the gap between gen x and millennial. After all kids should love their parents..... ?????


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I am starting to get a little worried about this. My son is 6 and the biggest sweetheart but any little thing and waterworks ?‍. I baby him too much.


Also on this, imo the best thing little boys learn in sports is to be tough. Your coaches and friends will tell you to not be a ***** basically in a good way.
This notion of just be tough is becoming unpopular today and I think that's the worst thing happening. 'Being tough' teaches u to be that way in all aspects of your life and as we all know - life ain't all sunshine and rainbows


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?


No generation is more Entitled or Obnoxious than the Baby Boom generation. The very fact that they spend so much time complaining about the Millennials' entitlement is proof of theirs. They had the world on a platter, markets, resources, etc. etc. and they took everything. I have no time for people whining about Millennials, when the planet was wrecked by greed, hypocritical, entitled Boomers who ruin everything. (For the record, I'm GenX.)

Oh, and by the way, who do you think raised the Millenial Generation? ****ing Boomers that is some terrible parenting you foisted on our society.

All problems with the (first) world currently manifesting itself, from Climate Change to Brexit, to Donald Trump - yup, all the Baby boomers.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

There is than one definition who Millennials are... 

But always thought there was a distinction between those who graduated high school after year 2000 versus those before. 

I would be an early millennial. I like technology and Automation and yes I am a little lazy. Even though I was brought up on hard work and taught that I have to earn what I want in life through hard work. For some reason, at first I thought my generation was going to be tough not get offended easily. I thought we were more Live and Let Live than our parents....

But those who graduated high school during the Obama years, really take the cake. They're the Bernie Sanders type, where they need to be taken care of. They can't do anything for themselves, and they just want a bunch of free stuff, classes of society are based on how much of a victim you are. I never remember seeing that 15 years ago.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> No generation is more Entitled or Obnoxious than the Baby Boom generation. The very fact that they spend so much time complaining about the Millennials' entitlement is proof of theirs. They had the world on a platter, markets, resources, etc. etc. and they took everything. I have no time for people whining about Millennials, when the planet was wrecked by greed, hypocritical, entitled Boomers who ruin everything. (For the record, I'm GenX.)
> 
> Oh, and by the way, who do you think raised the Millenial Generation? @@@@ing Boomers that is some terrible parenting you foisted on our society.
> 
> All problems with the (first) world currently manifesting itself, from Climate Change to Brexit, to Donald Trump - yup, all the Baby boomers.


Oh snap!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Also on this, imo the best thing little boys learn in sports is to be tough. Your coaches and friends will tell you to not be a @@@@@ basically in a good way.
> This notion of just be tough is becoming unpopular today and I think that's the worst thing happening. 'Being tough' teaches u to be that way in all aspects of your life and as we all know - life ain't all sunshine and rainbows


I like to think I became self-reliant with Mathematics, Cooking, and Reading. 
Sports....not so much, but hey sure, keep kicking that ball around...great. That level of masculinity is obsolete, and 'walk it off' is not really a good strategy. Maybe its better to understand what is happening when you get knocked up side of the head, rather that being a tough-fool.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Okay I'll laugh at My Generation here.

Typical millennials blaming others for problems...
when Millennials really are the problem, is blaming Baby Boomers for creating millennials ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Do they sell paper maps anymore??


https://www.amazon.com/s?k=thomas+street+guide&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=thomas+street+guide&tag=ubne0c-20


So I'm supposed to just carry that in my purse or strap it to my leg?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You guys do realize that there are a lot of millennials that do know real skills, work hard, and have common sense.

That giant glut of millennials and gen z that are lazy and half brain dead will make up the fast food industry just like the generations before us.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> So I'm supposed to just carry that in my purse or strap it to my leg?


Remember atlas' growing up. Always took one with us when driving across the country. Before the trip you had a game plan of where to go spared and you had to flip to the correct State and sometimes it correct City. This is what we did before there was GPS


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> So I'm supposed to just carry that in my purse or strap it to my leg?


https://www.amazon.com/s?k=briefcase+backpack+for+women&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=briefcase+backpack+for+women&tag=ubne0c-20














doyousensehumor said:


> Remember atlas' growing up. Always took one with us when driving across the country. Before the trip you had a game plan of where to go spared and you had to flip to the correct State and sometimes it correct City. This is what we did before there was GPS


Oh stop it! We never carried no atlas ???

Map quest!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh stop it! We never carried no atlas ???
> 
> Map quest!


Atlas in the 90s. It was a thick book. ?‍♂
Mapquest in the 00's

Oh, and cameras that the film had to be processed at walgreens.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Atlas in the 90s. It was a thick book. ?‍♂
> Mapquest in the 00's
> 
> Oh, and cameras that the film had to be processed at walgreens.


AKA Rite Aid for you old timers


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Atlas in the 90s. It was a thick book. ?‍♂
> Mapquest in the 00's


Okay I get what your saying. I never used it when I drove but our family did on trips.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You guys do realize that there are a lot of millennials that do know real skills, work hard, and have common sense.
> 
> That giant glut of millennials and gen z that are lazy and half brain dead will make up the fast food industry just like the generations before us.


Yes completely. But I'm pretty sure some people arent kidding ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> AKA Rite Aid for you old timers


Or a Fotomat kiosk.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> AKA Rite Aid for you old timers


Osco Drug! I think they went out of business!


Mkang14 said:


> Okay I get what your saying. I never used it when I drove but our family did on trips.


 I think I carried one in the trunk but never used it. I I rather printout MapQuest too, on the Windows 98 computer of course.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> AKA Rite Aid for you old timers


Hes young trying to act like he knows stuff ? millennials ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> No generation is more Entitled or Obnoxious than the Baby Boom generation


ouch. that is a might wide paint brush you use. sheesh.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> Or a Fotomat kiosk.


So... not gonna lie, I had to google that one ?



Mkang14 said:


> Hes young trying to act like he knows stuff ? millennials ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so I wonder how much opinion changes when the percent of each group is posted and find out boomers are the biggest slice of the pie?
Hum.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so I wonder how much opinion changes when the percent of each group is posted and find out boomers are the biggest slice of the pie?
> Hum.


You starting something boomer?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so I wonder how much opinion changes when the percent of each group is posted and find out boomers are the biggest slice of the pie?
> Hum.


This is becoming less and less as boomers are in the middle of their high fatality years ?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Do they sell paper maps anymore??
> 
> My point was I wouldnt be able to find the PAX exact location without a nav. I dont think that's crazy considering I am partime driver in the bay where there are tons of destinations.
> 
> Yes ?


When I was a kid, gas stations gave them away


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> When I was a kid, gas stations gave them away


Judging by your picture, CVS sold cocaine when you was a kid too ??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> When I was a kid, gas stations gave them away


My dad always liked to take trips with us in a rented van. So every so often he would have to stop by a gas station and pick up a new map.

Things seem to easy now but in a way it makes it less enjoyable.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My dad always liked to take trips with us in a rented van. So every so often he would have to stop by a gas station and pick up a new map.
> 
> Things seem to easy now but in a way it makes it less enjoyable.


Yea kinda miss the magic of mom accidentally going the wrong way on a one direction street.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> After doing a fair amount of reading on here, when I start I think I'll be taking the master of my domain stance from the get go.
> 
> Listen buddy, unless you can give me a concise explanation of why you're smarter than the GPS that has traffic data, just sit back and enjoy the ride. I'll even put some Seinfeld up on your screen, Master of My Domain episode. :smiles:


Lost track how many times a driver followed pax directive, was late or whatever and pax got a refund after complaining driver didn't follow gps.

9 times outta 10 pax directions screw up the ride.

SF is an exception in some cases with events, ballgames, street closures not to mention construction. Good to know the alleys there.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I had an older passenger tell me that she was tired of seeing people rely on digital maps and if she drove Uber she would navigate using a paper map.

As much as I like using paper maps and non-GPS-assisted navigation, I would laugh watching someone try to do a rideshare job at an acceptable pace and accuracy without at least some GPS. Even the most skilled navigators can’t navigate every single address and route while also tracking real-time changes in traffic and road closures.

I also heard a passenger story about a driver who tried this (using city block numbers and known routes rather than GPS assistance) and failed miserably even in a town he knows. I also had a less experienced driver who has lived longer in Colorado Springs tail me during an entire 8 mile route because I was actively using Google Maps and he was either unwilling or incapable of also using it. People are funny.

(we were driving two sets of the same passengers as UberX since one XL wasn’t available)


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ouch. that is a might wide paint brush you use. sheesh.


pot. kettle.
I'm not even a Millennial, and I get tired of all the Millennial bashers by the very generation that raised them. If I paint with a wide brush, it is because the only brush in this particular-conversational toolset is a wide one. I'm reacting to what is already out there, and calling on the hypocrisy of it all.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If you want to seem like a skilled entitled millennial snowflake navigator (even if you aren’t), turn off voice dictation for GPS, brag about how many miles you drive per month, don’t obviously check your map, say that you know the route but choose to leave the map on for traffic data and accurate ETA, mention that you have dropped people off at the same location before, and add anecdotes about how Google Maps and Uber navigation have errors that are obvious to locals.

Those tips are on the house.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

almost everyone under 30 is corky from life goes on its not even fun effing em, cant pay attention for 3+ minutes, cant function without a cellphone for longer than 5 minutes, know nothing about the actual world, & converses like 1st graders or how i type


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> almost everyone under 30 is corky from life goes on its not even fun effing em, cant pay attention for 3+ minutes, cant function without a cellphone for longer than 5 minutes, know nothing about the actual world, & converses like 1st graders or how i type


It's sad. Not their fault. But completely true.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> pot. kettle.
> I'm not even a Millennial, and I get tired of all the Millennial bashers by the very generation that raised them. If I paint with a wide brush, it is because the only brush in this particular-conversational toolset is a wide one. I'm reacting to what is already out there, and calling on the hypocrisy of it all.


nor am i. but to over generalize shows a lack of understanding of reality. What a few do, does not mean all do. fact.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is becoming less and less as boomers are in the middle of their high fatality years ?


at 50 something? Yeah, don't think so


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

:whistling:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> nor am i. but to over generalize shows a lack of understanding of reality. What a few do, does not mean all do. fact.
> 
> 
> at 50 something? Yeah, don't think so


Boomers are post WW2 babies. If you are in your 50s you're not a boomer.

You sir are an x'er


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If you are in your 50s you're not a boomer.


wanna bet? boomers cover a very long period. all the way to 1964. Kersplat. U lose. I win.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Boomers are post WW2 babies. If you are in your 50s you're not a boomer.


The truly lost generation.

In your early 50s? Too young to be post-war/boomer and too old to be GenX.

I'm half the age of the oldest boomers. Anyways where did I leave my phone? Maybe I need to like detox.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wanna bet? boomers cover a very long period. all the way to 1964. Kersplat. U lose. I win.


So you're like right at the line to be technically called a boomer? Well I guess it's better to be called a young boomer over an old X'er ?

Gotta new pic for you then, to reflect your new level of oldness


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So you're like right at the line to be technically called a boomer?


1963, so not at the line. Notch above. :smiles:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 370698
> View attachment 370699


I have not seen "Xennials" having such a broad age range as this... who made this chart?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm a gen x'er. Pax's want the ride made to order like Burger King. If they want to navigate, I D G A flying F. Whatever, Mr. Paxinahurry. Your way is obviously better, so let's try it!
I like the A/C on because the activated charcoal cabin air filter. Other day baby boomer pax told me to turn it off. I did. It was the first time anyone told me to adjust the AC. Sweated the whole trip, but she was maximally satisfied with the ordeal.
All the generations have their entitled wussies.

Also gotta love the entitled pax who have their scheduled pick up cancelled by their driver and have the ping sent my way in the next town. 30 minutes away. Hahahaha. Late to airport? Cancel it, Paxhole, and find someone else to abuse and curse at. I don't share my ride with random people who utilize curse words during the initial communication. GTFOff the Uber app paxholes. F U Politely and take a F'in Lyft!



Mkang14 said:


> So I'm supposed to just carry that in my purse or strap it to my leg?


Yes. Didn't you ever drive pro/commercial before GPS/nav? What chew gunna do when the pax in your vehicle carries a GPS jammer?
In the olden days, the Thomas Guide page was practically part of your freakin' address.



waldowainthrop said:


> I had an older passenger tell me that she was tired of seeing people rely on digital maps and if she drove Uber she would navigate using a paper map.
> 
> As much as I like using paper maps and non-GPS-assisted navigation, I would laugh watching someone try to do a rideshare job at an acceptable pace and accuracy without at least some GPS. Even the most skilled navigators can't navigate every single address and route while also tracking real-time changes in traffic and road closures.
> 
> ...


Back in the map days, we did it by memorizing how to get to every neighborhood. Drive to neighborhood, pull over and read map, then drive on to the destination.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

you know whats fun? when a pax tells you to take a different route because they know the area so well and you oblige. then when you go his way you pull right into heavy traffic. 

happened to me a few hours ago. then you all sit in traffic and the guy in the backseat and the girl hes on a date with are totally silent. me sitting there with the smug satisfaction that this genius' quick route just made the ride 10 minutes longer than if he just stfu and let the gps do its job, her sitting there thinking i'm on a date with a jackass, and him feeling like a jackass. and at that exact moment all is good and well in the world.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Youburr said:


> I'm a gen x'er. Pax's want the ride made to order like Burger King. If they want to navigate, I D G A flying F. Whatever, Mr. Paxinahurry. Your way is obviously better, so let's try it!
> I like the A/C on because the activated charcoal cabin air filter. Other day baby boomer pax told me to turn it off. I did. It was the first time anyone told me to adjust the AC. Sweated the whole trip, but she was maximally satisfied with the ordeal.
> All the generations have their entitled wussies.
> 
> ...


You mean the days of stopping at the gas station and asking around for directions?

According to whino Freddy:

"Keep straight out 45 until you past two McDonald's, take a left at the Church's, go down three red lights, take a right on Pennynickle Ave it should be on your left hand side, if you see a blockbuster you've gone too far"


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> See I am a Xennial. So I will do my part in bridging the gap between gen x and millennial. After all kids should love their parents..... ?????
> View attachment 370649


i just go by the 20 year a generation rule:

1925-1945 - the greatest generation
1945-1965 - baby boomers
1965-1985 - gen x
1985-2005 - millenials
2005-2025 - gen z

as they say in the military K.I.S.S. - Keep It Simple, Stupid.

history has proven that every other generation seem to f this world up then the next generation has to put it back together again. i have faith in generation z.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

got a p said:


> i just go by the 20 year a generation rule:
> 
> 1925-1945 - the greatest generation
> 1945-1965 - baby boomers
> ...


The world we currently live in is/was built and ran by baby boomers and gen x. If you mad take it up with one or the other.

Millennials have yet to take control of the world. To be honest most of the worlds power still remains with the baby boomers.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

actually...i think the greatest generation was actually twenty years earlier because they were the ones fighting ww2. those guys were tough as nails compared to the rest of us.

ill tell you a secret, i'm not a millenial. you know how you can tell? bc i can admit im wrong when im wrong :coolio:

however a generation on average is 20 years. ie: your grandmother is 2 generations older than you, your mother is 1 generation ahead of you. whoever wrote that generation chart is under the impression that 1) your mom had you before she was fertile. 2) certain people are 3 generations all at once.

if i had to take an educated guess, i'd say the author was a millenial :biggrin: yup, i just went there.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

got a p said:


> actually...i think the greatest generation was actually twenty years earlier because they were the ones fighting ww2. those guys were tough as nails compared to the rest of us.
> 
> ill tell you a secret, i'm not a millenial. you know how you can tell? bc i can admit im wrong when im wrong :coolio:
> 
> ...


Greatest


got a p said:


> actually...i think the greatest generation was actually twenty years earlier because they were the ones fighting ww2. those guys were tough as nails compared to the rest of us.
> 
> ill tell you a secret, i'm not a millenial. you know how you can tell? bc i can admit im wrong when im wrong :coolio:
> 
> ...


yea you accidentally skipped the silent generation.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

> Gotta new pic for you then, to reflect your new level of oldness
> 
> View attachment 370711


the gen x version










and of course the aftermath when your dad caught you using your penis to turn a pie into a strudel


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?
> 
> ...


I recently had a similar pax.
About 3-4 min into the trip, I stood on the brakes and said the magic phrase: "The ride is over. Please exit my vehicle immediately!"
He passively resisted, to which I mentioned a call to 911 is the next stage, if he so wishes.
Next time, do the same. Especially if they attempt to lure and/or demand you to drive in an unsafe fashion.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

Everybody has their own approach. Unless it's too unsafe I just play the game, smile sweetly, and one star the passenger. My only interest is in making sure we never get paired again and a 1 star accomplishes this.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I really don't understand the problem. We are paid by the mile and the minute to drive. If a pax wants to pay me to drive around the block 100 times I'm fine with that.


I try to head off these conversations by discussing the route at the beginning of the trip, before they have a chance to get disgruntled with my route, unless the best route is totally obvious. Or during the trip I'll be more subtle and say something like "I'm taking 1st Street instead of what navigation suggests because Dickinson is closed for construction".

Anymore if I suspect Uber navigation is leading me right into a traffic jam, construction, etc. despite being the "shortest" route geographically, I'll pull up Google maps and go with one of its suggestions. Usually Google will give me a longer but faster route, which I will suggest to save them time (and pay me more).

There is one trip I've done dozens of times in which I really like to discuss the route. It's from MSN (Dane County Regional Airport in Madison) to the far west side, which is technically Middleton. Often the exact destination is the Madison Marriott West. There is a stretch that literally goes past dairy farms before entering "civilization" again, and I like to warn people from out of state about that ahead of time so they don't think I'm taking them to BFE. I'll explain it's the fastest route because if we went around the south end of the lake, through downtown and campus, we could get stuck in rush hour traffic.

Recently I explained this to one guy in particular, whom I picked up despite his 4.67 rating, because Uber Pro told me it was a 27 minute trip west. I was very happy with the trip and so was he apparently. He thanked me for warning him about the "country" route.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I try to head off these conversations by discussing the route at the beginning of the trip, before they have a chance to get disgruntled with my route, unless the best route is totally obvious. Or during the trip I'll be more subtle and say something like "I'm taking 1st Street instead of what navigation suggests because Dickinson is closed for construction".
> 
> Anymore if I suspect Uber navigation is leading me right into a traffic jam, construction, etc. despite being the "shortest" route geographically, I'll pull up Google maps and go with one of its suggestions. Usually Google will give me a longer but faster route, which I will suggest to save them time (and pay me more).
> 
> ...


I do the same, usually my women pax appreciates being told before venturing into the great outdoors.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I have not seen "Xennials" having such a broad age range as this... who made this chart?


No idea? Someone on the internet. ? Per below, another search gave a smaller range.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 370677
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was life before the internet ya know! Lol!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

got a p said:


> 1965-1985 - gen x
> 1985-2005 - millenials





got a p said:


> if i had to take an educated guess, i'd say the author was a millenial :biggrin: yup, i just went there.


Hers the ironic part.... your 20 year chart puts me as Gen X  (1983)

I am completely in the middle of both generations! Which is why I'm working on bridging the gap through problem solving. Participation trophies for all ?











Tarvus said:


> There was life before the internet ya know! Lol!


There was probably more of a life before internet ?

I played Oregon trail in elementary school. I was there in the beginning.

Answers to homework questions were found in books ?.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Tell millennials you be on the WAZE and they be like~










Tech-talk hypnosis, works every time ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I guess I'm a millennial. Damn! Was hoping for Xennial. Still...."Get off my lawn!!"

When I'm driving, I tend to have the Gen X'rs try and boss me around or be rude to me the most in my car. The Boomers tend to be more respectful but at the same time concerned about whether driving for rideshare is the safest thing for me.

The millenials....I mean occasionally a few might try to get away with saying something "cute" to impress their friends, but I shut that down *real* fast and they realize they are in the wrong car for that mess. Having a Brooklyn accent works for me at those times.

For the most part the only way millennials make driving annoying for me is listening to their conversations with that drawn out vocal fry.

"Like.....OhMahGwaaaaaaaad. I feel liiiiiikke if we knew where we were goeeeeeeeeeeeeeen, I would prooooooob"....

Me: "Finish the damn sentence already!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I guess I'm a millennial. Damn! Was hoping for Xennial. Still...."Get off my lawn!!"
> 
> When I'm driving, I tend to have the Gen X'rs try and boss me around or be rude to me the most in my car. The Boomers tend to be more respectful but at the same time concerned about whether driving for rideshare is the safest thing for me.
> 
> ...


Depends on which structure you go by. I think the 1975 to 1985 is more accurate then the 1977 to 1983. You give me the Xennial vibe.

Stick with 1975 to 1985 model and join the cool kids club ??


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> I hate backseat drivers. Like I literally have my phone up in the center so everyone can see my navigation equally as well as me, and they'll still be like "oh it's taking you the long way around!" even though it says similar ETA and it's probably quicker in terms of lighter traffic and whatnot. Then they proceed to guide me through the rest of the trip as if my GPS has just decided to give up midway.
> 
> Since I'm still pretty new to Uber I'm just sucking it all up like a good little schlep. But I'm definitely interested in the responses.


I love the back seat drivers who don't know left from right. Always helps in the navigation process


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Depends on which structure you go by. I think the 1975 to 1985 is more accurate then the 1977 to 1983. You give me the Xennial vibe.
> 
> Stick with 1975 to 1985 model and join the cool kids club ??


1985....the year Whitney Houston took off, is what I'm told..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

We do one thing get pax from A to B. That's it. They are in the car for a set amount of time. As a driver I do what they request. They have a better route, fine tell me. They want window down, fine go for it. They want colder/warmer, fine. They want to eat, fine use the plastic bag provided for the trash and please try not to make a big mess back there. Want to sit in front, fine. Want radio off, fine. blah blah etc etc.
I know they will be out of my car and for some pax I do eyeball the NAV ETA to know exactly when that moment will be. 

I won't speed, so if you are late that is so not my problem. I won't drop you off just wherever the heck you want and block others etc or not safe. 

Only pax I had an issue with was one with heavy smoker breath AND she was a chatter. Yuck, but it was a shortie, so buh bye and aired car out b4 next pax. I guess daylight pax are much better behaved?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

phreeradical said:


> This is the problem with millennials!
> For the most part you are wonderful human being's.
> But the bashing stems from how woefully unaware and unprepared you are if technology fails!
> Buy a paper map and study it?
> ...


That's not how millennials operate. If they can't swipe or tap it and have it work immediately with no thought, they lose interest and give up. They are totally unwilling to learn new skills, and have no ability to learn from experience and change the way they do things. They are the ones that complain "the app ALWAYS sends you to the wrong pick up spot!!" Ok, well, if you know that the app does that, then either text the driver with proper directions, or GO TO THE SPOT THE APP WANTS. Nope, they can't do it.

I've got a millennial tenant in my house. Great guy, but for some reason he unloads the dishwasher differently every single time. When he's done I go on a scavenger hunt to find everything and put it where it goes. Maddening.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> We do one thing get pax from A to B. That's it. They are in the car for a set amount of time. As a driver I do what they request. They have a better route, fine tell me. They want window down, fine go for it. They want colder/warmer, fine. They want to eat, fine use the plastic bag provided for the trash and please try not to make a big mess back there. Want to sit in front, fine. Want radio off, fine. blah blah etc etc.
> I know they will be out of my car and for some pax I do eyeball the NAV ETA to know exactly when that moment will be.
> 
> I won't speed, so if you are late that is so not my problem. I won't drop you off just wherever the heck you want and block others etc or not safe.
> ...


Honestly what you do is a lot more then getting someone from point A to point B. But there is no problem with great customer service ?. Its when they start demanding and become a brat about it. Sorry there can only be one brat in the car and it's me


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Its when they start demanding and become a brat.


Tolerance. We have the pax a short/set amount of time. I have an 11yr old boy, I have tolerance. oh, a wife too; MUCH tolerance. Boil it down we have one objective; get pax, do the authorize dance, drop pax. That's it and it's all we need to provide. That's bare minimum. There is also the clean car, safe driving blah blah. But end of day point a to point b. 
A lot of drivers who post here need a LOT MORE tolerance, imho.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Tolerance. We have the pax a short/set amount of time. I have an 11yr old boy, I have tolerance. oh, a wife too; MUCH tolerance. Boil it down we have one objective; get pax, do the authorize dance, drop pax. That's it and it's all we need to provide. That's bare minimum. There is also the clean car, safe driving blah blah. But end of day point a to point b.
> A lot of drivers who post here need a LOT MORE tolerance, imho.


It ain't safe whence passenger be back seat driving.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> That's not how millennials operate. If they can't swipe or tap it and have it work immediately with no thought, they lose interest and give up. They are totally unwilling to learn new skills, and have no ability to learn from experience and change the way they do things. They are the ones that complain "the app ALWAYS sends you to the wrong pick up spot!!" Ok, well, if you know that the app does that, then either text the driver with proper directions, or GO TO THE SPOT THE APP WANTS. Nope, they can't do it.
> 
> I've got a millennial tenant in my house. Great guy, but for some reason he unloads the dishwasher differently every single time. When he's done I go on a scavenger hunt to find everything and put it where it goes. Maddening.


This is my point exactly!
Now not all millennials are useless and technology is to blame for most of this laziness. It was thought early on that having all this information available as well as having the technical expertise to use it was going to make them far superior! Unfortunately the opposite has happened. 
Basic skills like how to find an answer are gone!
This is where all this anxiety comes from!
Deep down they know if they lose their phone that essentially life stops. 
They wouldn't even be able to call mom for help because they haven't memorized her number!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Tolerance. We have the pax a short/set amount of time. I have an 11yr old boy, I have tolerance. oh, a wife too; MUCH tolerance. Boil it down we have one objective; get pax, do the authorize dance, drop pax. That's it and it's all we need to provide. That's bare minimum. There is also the clean car, safe driving blah blah. But end of day point a to point b.
> A lot of drivers who post here need a LOT MORE tolerance, imho.


No offense but you've done this partime for a very short period. So you're still in the honeymoon phase. Try having a pax barf all over your car or make a false claim so they can get a refund.

I cant imagine all the bullshit people have to go through doing this fulltime.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Try having a pax barf all over your car or make a false claim so they can get a refund.


oh, I don't disagree. I'm a newbie, fully own it. Also own (and post) I do this a few hours a day. Key is I only do it during the day and don't do weekends. So, my pax quality can be much different then other drivers. I don't drive at night because of the barf issue. Probability of getting that during my 'shift' is very close to zero. :vomit: :thumbup:
I have seen the false claim notes here and again I always wonder if that is day or night? Think it also depends on neighborhood/area as well. I"m guessing it will happen at some point to me and i'm not greatly worried. I left worry behind when I retired from a real job. The day to day stress of a real job etc; all gone. 
Will my opinion (tude) change when I've done this for as long as you? Perhaps, cross that bridge when it happens. 
This is for the time and some cash and for the obvious biz tax loss for the IRS. :roflmao:
And I'm clearly near the youngest baby boomer, so that makes a huge difference as well; if anything at this age you learn tolerance and acceptance......most of the time.....not doubt my fuse will be lit one day, hopefully after pax has exited the vehicle.....


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SHalester said:


> You are right, apologies for my naive assumptions.
> 
> oh, I don't disagree. I'm a newbie, fully own it. Also own (and post) I do this a few hours a day. Key is I only do it during the day and don't do weekends. So, my pax quality can be much different then other drivers. I don't drive at night because of the barf issue. Probability of getting that during my 'shift' is very close to zero. :vomit: :thumbup:
> I have seen the false claim notes here and again I always wonder if that is day or night? Think it also depends on neighborhood/area as well. I"m guessing it will happen at some point to me and i'm not greatly worried. I left worry behind when I retired from a real job. The day to day stress of a real job etc; all gone.
> ...


_Fixed that for ya... ? _


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> _Fixed that for ya... ?_


I'm dying ???


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> 1985....the year Whitney Houston took off, is what I'm told..


Also the year that we started seeing a few cell phones here and there (usually owned by pretentious yuppie types driving convertibles with the top down in order to show off their cell phone). They were roughly the size and shape of a quart carton of milk. (The cell phones - not the yuppies).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tarvus said:


> Also the year that we started seeing a few cell phones here and there (usually owned by pretentious yuppie types driving convertibles with the top down in order to show off their cell phone). They were roughly the size and shape of a quart carton of milk. (The cell phones - not the yuppies).


Yeah I remember the bricks the rich New Yorker's would walk around with. I always mistook them for a toy I had that my older cousin handed down to me. It's called a Merlin. I still have it and it still works.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SHalester said:


> We do one thing get pax from A to B. That's it. They are in the car for a set amount of time. As a driver I do what they request. They have a better route, fine tell me. They want window down, fine go for it. They want colder/warmer, fine. They want to eat, fine use the plastic bag provided for the trash and please try not to make a big mess back there. Want to sit in front, fine. Want radio off, fine. blah blah etc etc.
> I know they will be out of my car and for some pax I do eyeball the NAV ETA to know exactly when that moment will be.
> 
> I won't speed, so if you are late that is so not my problem. I won't drop you off just wherever the heck you want and block others etc or not safe.
> ...


All that said (and I'm more messing with you than anything), you have it right...much better than the passenger haters that hover these boards. Be safe out there! :cools:


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

SHalester said:


> A lot of drivers who post here need a LOT MORE tolerance, imho.


Yup. Plenty of people are wound way too tight to do this gig for very long without driving themselves crazy.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I guess I'm a millennial. Damn! Was hoping for Xennial. Still...."Get off my lawn!!"
> 
> When I'm driving, I tend to have the Gen X'rs try and boss me around or be rude to me the most in my car. The Boomers tend to be more respectful but at the same time concerned about whether driving for rideshare is the safest thing for me.
> 
> ...


It's okay to be a Millennial, we Mulan babies.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

E30addixt said:


> without driving themselves crazy


when I feel myself getting that way, I go offline for the day and head home.....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's okay to be a millennial, we Mulan babies.
> 
> View attachment 370815


I'm watching a movie on TV right now called Ghost. They got themselves a real Juke..Jutebox? in there and are playing little records called 45's on it... :biggrin:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> much better than the passenger haters


see,that's another thing. I'm a pax too. Few times a year when we are on vacation. So I know both ends. Many drivers (here) tend to forget about the pax point of view.....or sadly.....don't care.... like don't get me started on drivers who refuse to have ANY decals AND have no front plate. SHEESH! No no bad puppy.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> We do one thing get pax from A to B. That's it. They are in the car for a set amount of time. As a driver I do what they request. They have a better route, fine tell me. They want window down, fine go for it. They want colder/warmer, fine. They want to eat, fine use the plastic bag provided for the trash and please try not to make a big mess back there. Want to sit in front, fine. Want radio off, fine. blah blah etc etc.
> I know they will be out of my car and for some pax I do eyeball the NAV ETA to know exactly when that moment will be.
> 
> I won't speed, so if you are late that is so not my problem. I won't drop you off just wherever the heck you want and block others etc or not safe.
> ...





Lissetti said:


> I'm watching a movie on TV right now called Ghost. They got themselves a real Juke..Jutebox? in there and are playing little records called 45's on it... :biggrin:


Patrick Swayze Whoopi Goldberg?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Patrick Swayze Whoopi Goldberg?


Yep. Its actually a very funny movie.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

theres 2 generations

those that can function & make money without the internet & a cell phone, can make eye contact while holding a conversation that doesnt involve reality tv or social media, carrying cash doesnt cause them anxiety, they dont need a prescription to function normally & can actually figure out how to get 1-5 miles without an app

thens theres the useless worthless generation that will become steak on the aboves plate


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yep. Its actually a very funny movie.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

--------->You are right, apologies for my naive assumptions. 

I shall remember this. :biggrin:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 370819


LMAO she Just said that!!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yep. Its actually a very funny movie.


I miss all the good actors hay day. Patrick swayze, Whoopi Goldberg, Demi Moore, Tony Goldwyn, Vincent Schiavelli.

This would be the dream team with today's actors. Back in the '90s it was just another good flick.



troothequalstroll said:


> theres 2 generations
> 
> those that can function & make money without the internet & a cell phone, can make eye contact while holding a conversation that doesnt involve reality tv or social media, carrying cash doesnt cause them anxiety, they dont need a prescription to function normally & can actually figure out how to get 1-5 miles without an app
> 
> thens theres the useless worthless generation that will become steak on the aboves plate


Don't worry we already have a place for those people.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I miss all the good actors hay day. Patrick swayze, Whoopi Goldberg, Demi Moore, Tony Goldwyn, Vincent Schiavelli.
> 
> This would be the dream team with today's actors. Back in the '90s it was just another good flick.


I'm also really into the 80's Brat Pack movies. I bought all the DVDs.
Pretty in Pink, The Breakfast Club, Weird Science, Ferris Bueller.....


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Tarvus said:


> Also the year that we started seeing a few cell phones here and there (usually owned by pretentious yuppie types driving convertibles with the top down in order to show off their cell phone). They were roughly the size and shape of a quart carton of milk. (The cell phones - not the yuppies).


1st cell phone was in 1995 if i would use it in a restauraunt they would politely ask me to leave while the whole place would stare at you like you murdered someone so you didnt do that

pager in highschool if a teacher saw it they confiscated it & you were likely to be suspended

whip out either while on the clock FIRED now go to any retail store, fast food spot, restauraunt, they on their phones at the cash register, surfin the web while stockin shelves like wtf lol

now everyone at a table eating out is on em & think its cool just recording everyone else, classrooms every kid has one i mean gotta cuz of school shooters like that will help them

go figure most doctors lawyers & drug dealers had common courtesy

once it became affordable to reach critical mass & now these idiots cross the street reading screens

5th graders with access to any & every porn site again wtf? my mom was a "cool" mom but she didnt let me go kick it at the strip club in grade school, let me go down to the h o stroll, talk to anyone in the country with no supervision, play at the gun store its bizzaro, imagine your mom or dad posting all your pics on every light pole, at the librabry, grocery store, post office corkboard & updating it everyday

just straight clueless but hey benefits the intelligents so i guess who cares, no putting the toothpaste back in the tube just a world full of dumb zombie puppets

i dont care what you say about ancient history you may have seen people with their nose in the newspaper or book on the bus but not while watching a game, at an event, driving, crossing the street its so bad watch the news youll see these addicted zombies playing with their phones on live broadcasts, watch movies & tv and now i gotta watch an actor text

its going to be the downfall of humanity crack heads & meth heads have better manners an entire population is addicted & its just not the useless millinials


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah I remember the bricks the rich New Yorker's would walk around with. I always mistook them for a toy I had that my older cousin handed down to me. It's called a Merlin. I still have it and it still works.
> 
> View attachment 370814


*Aussie Accent* _That ain't a cell phone...this a CELL PHONE!_


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?
> 
> ...


-------------------------------
Why would you even attempt to please this person? After the first attempt to take you across multiple lanes in a short distance, simple tell him why you will not attempt that driving feat and if he does not like it, you will let him out and he can call another car. Your car, your decision. This goes back to another of your post about being authoritative. If you cannot handle the actions of people getting into your car , you should not be driving. Especially from people trying to tell you how to drive or men making sexual advances toward you or pax making any type of unusual demands. This is a business. It is your business. Run it like a professional woman and not a scared , subservient worker. 
I don't view people getting in my car making demands as millennials. I see them as spoiled bullies who are unhappy with their lives and take every opportunity to be a bully. Waitresses, RS drivers and the world had better not get in their way. Ten other people the same age will get in the car and thank me for picking them up and be respectful and act human. 
Take charge. Set the rules for your car and your business and if they do not follow the rules, KICK them out of the car !!!!
I know that you are not a wilting Violet. Talk to them the way that you did me. 
* 
*


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I'm also really into the 80's Brat Pack movies. I bought all the DVDs.
> Pretty in Pink, The Breakfast Club, Weird Science, Ferris Bueller.....


Mama approves this message


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> 1st cell phone was in 1995 if i would use it in a restauraunt they would politely ask me to leave while the whole place would stare at you like you murdered someone so you didnt do that
> 
> pager in highschool if a teacher saw it they confiscated it & you were likely to be suspended
> 
> ...


See what you started


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I tell pax this when they are trying to backseat drive.... “I go my way, I don’t listen to the navigation on the app” 

My phone sits face down on my lap the whole way for 99% of the trip usually till the ending destination is nearing, where it’s very slow rolling usually and me needing to get the exact address listed to finish the trip. 

But yea they usually shut up when I tell them I’m going my way.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> Why would you even attempt to please this person? After the first attempt to take you across multiple lanes in a short distance, simple tell him why you will not attempt that driving feat and if he does not like it, you will let him out and he can call another car. Your car, your decision. This goes back to another of your post about being authoritative. If you cannot handle the actions of people getting into your car , you should not be driving. Especially from people trying to tell you how to drive or men making sexual advances toward you or pax making any type of unusual demands. This is a business. It is your business. Run it like a professional woman and not a scared , subservient worker.
> I don't view people getting in my car making demands as millennials. I see them as spoiled bullies who are unhappy with their lives and take every opportunity to be a bully. Waitresses, RS drivers and the world had better not get in their way. Ten other people the same age will get in the car and thank me for picking them up and be respectful and act human.
> Take charge. Set the rules for your car and your business and if they do not follow the rules, KICK them out of the car !!!!
> I know that you are not a wilting Violet. Talk to them the way that you did me.


This makes a lot of sense. But for whatever reason in practice it's hard to take charge in a small space, with a stranger. A lot of crazies out there.

But also have no plans to be a pushover. That's bothering me just as much. A lot of good suggestions and techniques on this site.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> This makes a lot of sense. But for whatever reason in practice it's hard to take charge in a small space, with a stranger. A lot of crazies out there.
> 
> But also have no plans to be a pushover. That's bothering me just as much. A lot of good suggestions and techniques on this site.


You are sweet but I like that you want to learn how not to be a pushover. I need to teach you how to be a hard-ass :biggrin: :coolio:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You are sweet but I like that you want to learn how not to be a pushover. I need to teach you how to be a hard-ass :biggrin: :coolio:


I have it. Just need to channel it ?. Also will withhold hard-ass joke?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Ahhh the entitled driver meets the entitled pax. These are always classic.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Negg said:


> Ahhh the entitled driver meets the entitled pax. These are always classic.


Exsqueeze me but I work hard for what I have ?‍♀.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Osco Drug! I think they went out of business!


Jewel-Osco still exists in Chicago and nearby.



MadTownUberD said:


> Usually Google will give me a longer but faster route


Monday I was approaching Janesville on I39 from the south... Google Maps warned of an accident, suggested alternate route to avoid an hour and a half delay. We exited and drove a parallel city street just east of the highway and could see the trucks at a standstill on the interstate. A few minutes later, back on I39 to Madison and on to home, no delay.

I am a former Wazer but now just use Google Maps.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'm watching a movie on TV right now called Ghost. They got themselves a real Juke..Jutebox? in there and are playing little records called 45's on it... :biggrin:


I miss the old days when you could walk into a smoky beer joint, jukebox spinning 45s playing Merle Haggard, Patsy Cline, Conway Twitty, etc. Most had a neon moon on the wall that often flickered and buzzed along with a neon Budweiser sign. Usually a small dance floor in the joint and, of course, the ubiquitous pool table. It always took a few minutes for your eyes to adjust to the darkness after walking in during daylight. Most likely a few lonely men at the bar drowning their sorrows regardless of the time of day, and always a hard-eyed woman or two scoping out everyone who walked into the joint. These places always reeked of stale beer, ages of tobacco smoke that permeated the very walls, cheap perfume and intense human emotion.

Sheer heaven! Not many places like that left and NO jukeboxes that spin 45's any more!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tarvus said:


> I miss the old days when you could walk into a smoky beer joint, jukebox spinning 45s playing Merle Haggard, Patsy Cline, Conway Twitty, etc. Most had a neon moon on the wall that often flickered and buzzed along with a neon Budweiser sign. Usually a small dance floor in the joint and, of course, the ubiquitous pool table. It always took a few minutes for your eyes to adjust to the darkness after walking in during daylight. Most likely a few lonely men at the bar drowning their sorrows regardless of the time of day, and always a hard-eyed woman or two scoping out everyone who walked into the joint. These places always reeked of stale beer, ages of tobacco smoke that permeated the very walls, cheap perfume and intense human emotion.
> 
> Sheer heaven! Not many places like that left and NO jukeboxes that spin 45's any more!


Not even in small towns in the South? I went into a few places just like that in Leesburg Georgia just back in 2012. Found another place like that in Prosser Washington state just back in 2014. Maybe you have to find those small town dive bars.

*edit, I will admit those Jukeboxes were electronic and played CDs.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> This makes a lot of sense. But for whatever reason in practice it's hard to take charge in a small space, with a stranger. A lot of crazies out there.
> 
> But also have no plans to be a pushover. That's bothering me just as much. A lot of good suggestions and techniques on this site.


---------------------------
The reluctance to take charge in a small space is all in your head. People are rarely as tough as they act or sound, meaning the pax. If you are going to throw them out, do it at a gas station or 7-11 or a well lighted place with witnesses. Simply say," If you show me no respect, your ride is over. I am cancelling the ride, please get out. " If they say anything, use a stronger voice and say "GET OUT, NOW" You do not owe these people anything. 
Also, in another post, you mentioned two males acting inappropriately. Any question that is personal ( like what do you do for fun?) Your reply, " Sorry, I am trying to drive. I cannot talk" Ignore everything else they say. If they touch you - FOR ANY REASON - stop the car and tell them to get out !! And you do not have to be nice about it.
One day, a male pax was being really nasty. I gave him one warning. He said something else, very insulting, I stopped the car, grabbed my phone , turned off the car and got out quickly. As I left I said to him - you have 10 seconds to get out of my car or I am calling the police. Believe me -- he got out and ran up the street.
Take charge. Your car - your rules.
------------------------



Lissetti said:


> Not even in small towns in the South? I went into a few places just like that in Leesburg Georgia just back in 2012. Found another place like that in Prosser Washington state just back in 2014. Maybe you have to find those small town dive bars.
> 
> *edit, I will admit those Jukeboxes were electronic and played CDs.


-------------------------
Don't forget a pool table !!! I used to go to one in Philly, PA, Italian neighborhood bar that at 2am they would turnout all outside lights and lock the door and stay open all night. LOL !!!! There would be a car full of us females going to a concert and after would go to the bar. Those older regular men would be very appreciative of our appearance. I love Italians !!!!!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

phreeradical said:


> This is my point exactly!
> Now not all millennials are useless and technology is to blame for most of this laziness. It was thought early on that having all this information available as well as having the technical expertise to use it was going to make them far superior! Unfortunately the opposite has happened.
> Basic skills like how to find an answer are gone!
> This is where all this anxiety comes from!
> ...


Yes. Unfortunately it is their parents' fault for not teaching them anything. I've actually had a millennial text me from heir phone to ask me to google something on my phone.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Not even in small towns in the South? I went into a few places just like that in Leesburg Georgia just back in 2012. Found another place like that in Prosser Washington state just back in 2014. Maybe you have to find those small town dive bars.
> 
> *edit, I will admit those Jukeboxes were electronic and played CDs.


Yes, Lissetti, here are still places like that, but as I said, not many. Mostly places like that ARE found in the south or in more rural areas of other states, but the 45 spinning jukeboxes are all collectors items now.

One of the very best dive bar beer joints I have had the pleasure of visiting in recent years is the Anclote River Boat Club located on the banks of the Anclote river in Tarpon Springs, Florida. It is a dilapidated shack that looks like it is about to slide into the river. The floor is so sunken and sloped that they have to give you a rubber place mat with your beer so the bottle doesn't slide down the bar. A small boat is lodged in the branches of a large oak tree out front - left there by an unnamed storm back in the 90's. The boat has a line drawn on the hull marking the high water mark of that flood. Smoking is allowed there, so the place has that smell I alluded to. The men's room is located at the entrance and the hinges on the door are broken so you stare into it as you walk inside. The lady's room is behind and left of the small stage and is just covered by a curtain with a sign that says "chicks only".

Local musicians gather there Monday afternoon/evenings and they host a fabulous open mic jam session. Impromptu jams sessions spring up at random times throughout the week. The place is frequented by locals, bikers, loveable ne'er-do-wells and gentrified folks alike. Everybody gets along. The walls and ceiling are covered with hundreds of thousands of signatures and various graffiti and interspersed with various womens' undergarments. Beer is cheap and cold, and the place has no A/C. And to top it off, you have to travel down a short dirt road to get there unless you arrive by boat!

If you are ever in the area, it is well worth a visit! Tell bartendresses Charlotte and Laura hello! 
https://www.tampabay.com/things-to-...club-a-delightfully-dilapidated-dive/2248731/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tarvus said:


> If you are ever in the area, it is well worth a visit!


I definitely will. Its sounds so nostalgic of a bygone era. I hope small establishments like this are allowed to stand as is, and not forced out of business by modern laws that coddle to the entitlement of society.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> See what you started


lol i used it for money wasnt no free nights weekends texts lol it was .50 a min if i recall no long convos, who what when where how much o.k. bye

& by 95 i was late to the game them 80s stock market coke heads started it dont blame me lol

.com is short for commercial commerce it was supposed to save make you money & make your life more efficient

corps & gov turned it into a tv that stalks you & a time suck

mit.edu among other sites is a gold mine of info but most busy on likes & non sense

internet makes me money as its supposed to


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> theres 2 generations
> 
> those that can function & make money without the internet & a cell phone, can make eye contact while holding a conversation that doesnt involve reality tv or social media, carrying cash doesnt cause them anxiety, they dont need a prescription to function normally & can actually figure out how to get 1-5 miles without an app
> 
> thens theres the useless worthless generation that will become steak on the aboves plate


Remember the Y2I panic? No one will be able to buy groceries, but gas, etc. because NO COMPUTERS!! This was less than 20 years after the IBM PC. I had a pad and pencil at the register.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Remember the Y2I panic? No one will be able to buy groceries, but gas, etc. because NO COMPUTERS!! This was less than 20 years after the IBM PC. I had a pad and pencil at the register.


they cant give change without power it hurts their brains & causes anxiety plus common core lol they banned clapping at some cities council meetings as it caused people anxiety

seriously a foreign country could invade & take over in a week lol all the troops elsewhere, the old people already fought & by the time they got back everyone would be speaking chinese

people would be trying to use google & apps to fight

imagine cell service & internet going down for just a day lol i really hope folks prepared


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

In my day......

Like when I got stung by a dead bee and cried my eyes out. Then my dad told me "back when I was a kid in india we got bitten by big ol hunkin rats" -o:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> imagine cell service & internet going down for just a day lol i really hope folks prepared


A stroll in the mountains followed by a good book with a hot cup of tea beside a few lit scented candles.

I do this now even with cell service and phone.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> A stroll in the mountains followed by a good book with a hot cup of tea beside a few lit scented candles.
> 
> I do this now even with cell service and phone.


Mmmm delicious!


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> The second favorite is the backseat driver who's very subtle about it. But he can be *defused*.


You have no idea how happy I am to see you use the right word here! Usually, people incorrectly use "diffused" in cases like this, and it drives me cra-


> The most challenging ones like these are when a pax is teetering, between easily *diffused*, and a tantrum.


Dammit!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> This makes a lot of sense. But for whatever reason in practice it's hard to take charge in a small space, with a stranger


You are always in charge. You're driving the damn car.

Whatever accommodations you want to make the passenger are strictly up to you.

Passengers rarely push my buttons.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You are always in charge. You're driving the damn car.
> 
> Whatever accommodations you want to make the passenger are strictly up to you.
> 
> Passengers rarely push my buttons.


Trust me I feel empowered reading these. I just need to feel that same way in car. Which I know I'm capable of. I just overthink.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Also on this, imo the best thing little boys learn in sports is to be tough. Your coaches and friends will tell you to not be a @@@@@ basically in a good way.
> This notion of just be tough is becoming unpopular today and I think that's the worst thing happening. 'Being tough' teaches u to be that way in all aspects of your life and as we all know - life ain't all sunshine and rainbows


The best thing all children (and other people) learn from involvement in team sports is that _planning_ and _cooperation_ among individuals are more valuable than brute strength.

Football teams (U.S.) know this, which is why they wear helmets and a lot of padding and spend more time with their coaches and going over the playbook than in working out alone with weights and tackling padded dummies. The same principle goes for typical "brute force" sports like boxing, where all the punching in the world won't get you anywhere if you don't study your opponents' weaknesses and apply that knowledge every time you step into the ring.

Being tough is important, but cooperation and intelligence are vital - in sports and in life. Natural selection has consistently favored the bigger brain in human evolution. That's why guy who never worked out a day in his life isn't on the football team - he _owns _the team.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

How about the generation x backseat drivers? "Oh, you take an uber to the airport every monday? I might be in and out of the airport 5 times before sunrise!"


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> The best thing all children (and other people) learn from involvement in team sports is that _planning_ and _cooperation_ among individuals are more valuable than brute strength.
> 
> Football teams (U.S.) know this, which is why they wear helmets and a lot of padding and spend more time with their coaches and going over the playbook than in working out alone with weights and tackling padded dummies. The same principle goes for typical "brute force" sports like boxing, where all the punching in the world won't get you anywhere if you don't study your opponents' weaknesses and apply that knowledge every time you step into the ring.
> 
> Being tough is important, but cooperation and intelligence are vital - in sports and in life. Natural selection has consistently favored the bigger brain in human evolution. That's why guy who never worked out a day in his life isn't on the football team - he _owns _the team.


Yes yes but you're missing something

The way I'm using being tough includes this aspect of dealing with pain and struggle etc basically taking you from being a fragile little snowflake into a beast that can handle anything


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> How about the generation x backseat drivers? "Oh, you take an uber to the airport every monday? I might be in and out of the airport 5 times before sunrise!"


Their worse. More controlling for sure.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> So I'm supposed to just carry that in my purse or strap it to my leg?


Back in the 1980s, I always had a Thomas Guide under my car seat. It often came in handy, even more when I started driving an airport shuttle with feeders that picked up/dropped off passengers at their homes all over the county. I could find any address with that thing.

It's also helpful to know that if an address ends in an odd number, the building will always be on the north or east side of the street, or the south and west side, or whatever it happens to be in your area. Point is, except in weird cases, it will be consistent. That takes a lot of guesswork out of things.

Example: You're an Uber driver and the address you're looking for is just around the next corner on a busy six-lane street, but Uber won't tell you which side of the street your passenger is waiting on until you're on that street. You want to know ahead of time if you should hug the near side of the street when you go around that corner, or if you should try to shoot across to the other side. If you guess wrong, either your passenger has to run across six lanes of traffic or you have to drive around the block again.

So anyway, the local Thomas guide was my bible before we had online nav aids.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

got a p said:


> history has proven that every other generation seem to f this world up then the next generation has to put it back together again. i have faith in generation z.


Can you explain the logic that allows these two thoughts to coexist?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Can you explain the logic that allows these two thoughts to coexist?


It's the logic that makes it so his generation isnt the **** ups ?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

gen x has had just as many **** ups as the other generations.

now as far as entitlement goes, that's where millenials stand out. they are the undisputed champions.

btw, you are gen x. you posted that you work hard for what you have, that's a trait that is lost on millenials more than any other generation.

you gotta remember when people make generalizations like i am doing - it's because _in general_ it's the truth, obviously it's not all so no need to say "hey i'm a millenial and i'm grateful for what i have instead of just whining gimme gimme gimme, i deserve it bc (insert asinine reason)". there are many millenials who work hard and are grateful for what they have.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Hey hey hey. Too much millenial bashing.
> 
> Not cool.
> 
> Dont forget at one point baby boomers were saying the same about gen x.


And the wwIi generation was saying it about the baby boomers. (And they were right)


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> I've had entitled pax of the elderly variety too. From Beverly Hills, no less.
> 
> Fan had to get turned off. Window had to get cracked open. Radio had to get tuned to a specific jazz station. Drop off had to be across the street from her driveway (despite her sore knee). And of course, I had to take specific turns and roads.


I had a drunk girl tell me to turn off the ac tonight. Ride was 30 mins hot af... I cracked the window slightly, open and close for minimal times since it was freeway and super loud. Her friend was sweating too and didn't say anything since the snooty girl was paying for the ride.

Gave her a 1 rating, checked my payment earlier and got $50 bucks with the boost so guess it was worth it?



JBinPenfield said:


> I say "Oh you know a shortcut? Good! This GPS takes funny routes sometimes and its traffic data usually lags by half and hour." Knowing full well that 95% of the time the pax's "shortcut" is longer in distance and takes more time, and that I get paid by distance and time


That's what I do, and my exact response... every single pax that offered to give directions I comply. Mostly it's the well off business type or older middle aged Caucasian male and sometime female.Not generalizing, just going off my data.

Only the females tip for complying, The males feel like they did their natural job as navigator and we owe them being the worker ant.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> we're raising spoiled children


Well, that part of your post was accurate.



Mkang14 said:


> where there are tons of destinations.


I live in the 4th largest city in the U.S. and have been here 23 years.

Every day that I turn on the app, I learn something new.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

phreeradical said:


> This is the problem with millennials!
> For the most part you are wonderful human being's.
> But the bashing stems from how woefully unaware and unprepared you are if technology fails!
> Buy a paper map and study it?
> ...


These millennials have learn how to read first. They would just go to YouTube and have another millennial try to explain how to read a map. It's like 3 people ( not being sexist) that are walking down the street, blondes on either side of a brunette, the blondes need her in the middle as an interpreter.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


>


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You mean the days of stopping at the gas station and asking around for directions?


The classic (which I have personally used) is "Take a left where the Kmart used to be."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> The classic (which I have personally used) is "Take a left where the Kmart used to be."


It's now the dollar store.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I am a former Wazer but now just use Google Maps.


Pretty much the same data now, since Google bought Waze. Took them a while to integrate the two, though.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

When it comes to back seat drivers, some are considerate, and polite, and I have no problem going their way. I tell them, if they want to go another way, they have to give me turn by turn instructions like the GPS. Don’t just rattle off a set of instructions and expect me to remember it.

But if a pax tells you to go the wrong way down a one way street, or don’t worry about that “do not enter” sign, or instruct you to turn right at the last second from the left hand lane, or drive faster, or pass cars - that’s a different ball game and shouldn’t be tolerated in any way. If the driver gets a ticket, or gets into an accident, the pax will order another uber without a care in the world. Meanwhile, you ‘re stuck with the bill, your insurance rates will go up, and uber will deactivate you. If the pax starts putting you at risk with their instructions, you have to draw the line. Tell them you will be following the GPS from this moment forward.

I don’t see the connection to any particular generation. I think it’s mostly younger people who have little or no experience at driving a car. I see more of a connection to people with money and status, of all ages.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Point is, except in weird cases, it will be consistent.


In my neighborhood, that's reversed. It was a separate city that was later annexed (100 years ago).

Otherwise, it's right, and it's worth knowing.



ZenUber said:


> But if a pax tells you to go the wrong way down a one way street


I had one a few weeks ago tell me to follow the route her bus takes.

I told her I couldn't do that, and when we got to that illegal left turn, I pointed out the sign that said:

"NO LEFT TURN
Except buses"


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

There’s a bus only lane at my local mall. Pax keep asking me to drive thru there. 
Nope.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> It's also helpful to know that if an address ends in an odd number, the building will always be on the north or east side of the street, or the south and west side, or whatever it happens to be in your area. Point is, except in weird cases, it will be consistent. That takes a lot of guesswork out of things.


This is solid advice. It works less well in suburban developments and strip malls since orientation and numbering schemes fall apart, but in grid environments it is easy to guess which side to approach from. Numbering conventions also tell you whether a building is before or after a specific intersection (this even works in most suburban layouts).

I have a feeling that the average rideshare driver is completely unaware of these conventions.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Joining this parade late. You hooked me in, not on backseat drivers, but on snowflake millennial's. Not too terribly familiar with that term, but it seems to have an obvious inference. Tell me, do these two count?

1- Pickup 4 college kids to take them from shopping back to the dorms. I ask them to belt up. On the trip I glance in back and the three in the back there are not belted. I remind them again. They resist. I know this happens to some of a lot of you, but this was [mostly] my first time. The attitude of these kids did reek of "entitlement". A form of it whereby they saw themselves as being "exempt". Stupidly putting their lives in jeopardy because such mindless rebellion is the soup de jure.

2 - Non Uber experience a few days ago. Four college aged kids ahead of me in the line at Target are checking out. Slowly. The first three complete their individual transactions. Now the 4th is up. He pays by credit card. But he has his phone on the counter. He is completely distracted, typing and interacting with the phone. The clerk prompts him to return to the transaction. He inserts his CC and goes back to typing on his phone. The clerk must then interrupt him to approve the transaction. He does, and goes back to his phone.

I start to wonder if maybe he is trying to bring up a coupon or something. Very quiet and politely I ask him. "Excuse me. Does the interaction you're having with your phone have anything to do with checking out?" The boy indignantly replies, "What right do you have to ask me such a question?" I retort, "Because you are holding up the line". What follows is an outpouring of insults and epitaphs. The kid is incensed. I say little, just nodding and wishing him a nice evening. On my way out of the store the kids happen to drive by in their car. The one guy sees me and has his hand out the window. No need to guess what his hand was doing.

Now that's a snowflake millennial, right?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

this thread sure overgeneralizes every single age group as if they are a hive mind and all act the same way. tsk, tsk.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> There's a bus only lane at my local mall. Pax keep asking me to drive thru there.
> Nope.


Wait so the $4.50 won't cover the $300 ticket?



SHalester said:


> this thread sure overgeneralizes every single age group as if they are a hive mind and all act the same way. tsk, tsk.


It's all in fun and 100% accurate. Come on boomer for once think half glass full.?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> 100% accurate


no offense, but nope. :confusion: When you use a very very wide paint brush to paint you paint stuff that is not intended to paint. Keep in mind this isn't the chatter forum. -o:
When you become 'older' you will understand and judge people for what they do and then assume the entire group acts the same exact way.....
and to bring back on topic that is exactly the reason I ignore a pax rating done by 'other' drivers.... Uh oh


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> no offense, but nope. :confusion: When you use a very very wide paint brush to paint you paint stuff that is not intended to paint. Keep in mind this isn't the chatter forum. -o:


Here we go. Serious morning huh. Please step back.

When I say the generalization is 100% accurate you take that as truth? Jokes sir. You know haha, lol.

Yes this is not the chatter section. Thank you. I wouldnt know my left or right without your guidance.



SHalester said:


> When you become 'older' you will understand and judge people for what they do and then assume the entire group acts the same exact way.....
> and to bring back on topic that is exactly the reason I ignore a pax rating done by 'other' drivers.... Uh oh


Okay I see what's happening. The only way you have something intelligent to contribute is to pinpoint the flaws in a VERY obvious joke post. Not today buddy.

A lot of drivers have daily stresses. Sometimes a haha is all thats needed. So what you have here is a mix of experiences, memories, light debate, CHATTER, etc. Theres nothing wrong with that.

Xennial out.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Joining this parade late. You hooked me in, not on backseat drivers, but on snowflake millennial's. Not too terribly familiar with that term, but it seems to have an obvious inference. Tell me, do these two count?
> 
> 1- Pickup 4 college kids to take them from shopping back to the dorms. I ask them to belt up. On the trip I glance in back and the three in the back there are not belted. I remind them again. They resist. I know this happens to some of a lot of you, but this was [mostly] my first time. The attitude of these kids did reek of "entitlement". A form of it whereby they saw themselves as being "exempt". Stupidly putting their lives in jeopardy because such mindless rebellion is the soup de jure.
> 
> ...


Correct!....the college aged ones are on the youngest side of the cohort and the most oblivious and entitled.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Not today buddy


ooooo, sensitive and we are buddies? Woohoo. Yeah, I know how some of the 'regulars' utilize this forum. However, I did mention this wasn't the chatter forum. So points for me. 
Otherwise, due to my age, I stick to my opinion of THIS thread. Way way overgeneralization even between the 'jokes'. Just saying. 
Why so serious says the Joker.......


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ooooo, sensitive and we are buddies? Woohoo. Yeah, I know how some of the 'regulars' utilize this forum. However, I did mention this wasn't the chatter forum. So points for me.


Yes, I'm sensitive. Some have no issues admitting their flaws ?‍♀. Dont mistake this openness and assume you're picking on the weakest link.



SHalester said:


> Otherwise, due to my age, I stick to my opinion of THIS thread. Way way overgeneralization even between the 'jokes'. Just saying.


The same person wrote these sentences?

Why so serious says the Joker.......



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Joining this parade late. You hooked me in, not on backseat drivers, but on snowflake millennial's. Not too terribly familiar with that term, but it seems to have an obvious inference. Tell me, do these two count?
> 
> 1- Pickup 4 college kids to take them from shopping back to the dorms. I ask them to belt up. On the trip I glance in back and the three in the back there are not belted. I remind them again. They resist. I know this happens to some of a lot of you, but this was [mostly] my first time. The attitude of these kids did reek of "entitlement". A form of it whereby they saw themselves as being "exempt". Stupidly putting their lives in jeopardy because such mindless rebellion is the soup de jure.
> 
> ...


Welcome back ❤

Yes, you got it!

I'll admit I've done the latter. But the difference is once someone brings you back to the reality of the real world the correct response is "Sorry". Humans must consider the feelings of other humans or we are no better then..ummm .. monkeys? Sorry @Rakos.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I had a couple of these snowflakes, when they want to direct my driving I just tell them that Uber is monitoring our path through the app and if an accident occurs they'll be SOL for any claims, that shuts them up quick.


Nice line. It would probably work with most passengers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Nice line. It would probably work with most passengers.


It worked extremely well last night with the college students celebrating Holloween, they were well behaved, only one that I had to pullover for to puke. I made sure he got a lot of water before I dropped him off.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Just a little tidbit....

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...-baby-boomers-transfer-over-their-wealth/amp/


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Just a little tidbit....
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...-baby-boomers-transfer-over-their-wealth/amp/


Gee. Inheriting piles of money from Mom & Dad won't make them the least bit entitled.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Unless Bernie gets elected, then the inheritance tax goes up to 90% :woot:

Poor kids, how will they survive with only 10 million of daddies dollars? Maybe they can invent an app to solve that crisis.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> The classic (which I have personally used) is "Take a left where the Kmart used to be."


------------------------
LOL !!!! or the famous -- Wellllll, you can't get there from here.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I suggest opening a new rideshare company that doesn't cater to younger entitled types. To weed them out, whenever anyone requests a ride they get shown a picture like the ones below. Anyone who can't name the object in the picture cannot request a ride:


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Pretty much the same data now, since Google bought Waze. Took them a while to integrate the two, though.


Waze started showing ads for nearby businesses at every red light. I have not seen that on Google Maps.



waldowainthrop said:


> I have a feeling that the average rideshare driver is completely unaware of these conventions.


I don't know what an average rideshare driver is, but I personally consider the street number to know which side of the road the pickup will be on every ride.

Unfortunately, our county just mandated a change from four to six numbers for street addresses. I haven't figured out yet if the convention still works. My address used to be 3604, now it is 149912. Same street, same physical location, same zip code.

These changes only exist outside of the city limits. So far the app seems to recognize the new addresses.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, you got it!


I will add that I told 2 or 3 paxes of the seatbelt story. Surprisingly, the response each time near the end of the story was "because they are ass_holes!". They all used the same exact word, with emphasis.



Mkang14 said:


> I'll admit I've done the latter.


And of course we all are guilty of being distracted at times. These devices are riveting. But it was the reaction the college kid had that was noteworthy. Snowflakes melt easily under just a small amount of heat.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I’m gen x. Just my expirience but every generation is full of entitled, self important jackasses.

As for backstreet drivers. They annoy the **** outta me but I let them do their thing. The majority of the backseat drivers I get are boomers and older.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I'm gen x. Just my expirience but every generation is full of entitled, self important jackasses.
> 
> As for backstreet drivers. They annoy the @@@@ outta me but I let them do their thing. The majority of the backseat drivers I get are boomers and older.


For a second, I thought you said backstreet boys annoy the **** out of you. I was getting my gifs, my wiki, screenshots, ready to prove why they are the best.

Good to know you love them too. Phew.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Snowflake Millennial Pax ?‍?
> 
> Awww yes.. We've all had them and let's be honest some of us are them (you know who you are) ?‍♀?‍♂?. But tell me how do we use our skills as uber drivers to combat the entitlement?
> 
> ...


Should of handed him an adult diaper and said, Have a Nice Day, Sir!!!


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's the logic that makes it so his generation isnt the @@@@ ups ?


Now I get it! I had to read it again, haha.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Back in the 1980s, I always had a Thomas Guide under my car seat. It often came in handy, even more when I started driving an airport shuttle with feeders that picked up/dropped off passengers at their homes all over the county. I could find any address with that thing.
> 
> It's also helpful to know that if an address ends in an odd number, the building will always be on the north or east side of the street, or the south and west side, or whatever it happens to be in your area. Point is, except in weird cases, it will be consistent. That takes a lot of guesswork out of things.
> 
> ...


H
When will old Thomas Guides be collectable antiques? I have 4 somewhere in boxes from my last move


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> For a second, I thought you said backstreet boys annoy the @@@@ out of you. I was getting my gifs, my wiki, screenshots, ready to prove why they are the best.
> 
> Good to know you love them too. Phew.


Backstreet Boys are certainly no Weekend that's for sure.

I'd probably put them in between Coldplay and Nickleback on my favorite bands list.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Gee. Inheriting piles of money from Mom & Dad won't make them the least bit entitled.


I don't think so, because behavior shouldn't greatly shift because of cash.

Broke entitled people = rich entitled people
Broke noble people = rich noble people

It's how you grew up, and how you were taught to treat others. At least I should hope cash doesn't create entitled jerks...



Lissetti said:


> Just a little tidbit....
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...-baby-boomers-transfer-over-their-wealth/amp/


Contrast with:
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...der-americans-have-zero-in-retirement-savings *Half of Older Americans Have Nothing in Retirement Savings*

Honest question: How does debt work if your parents have unpaid debts at the time of their death and no actual estate?

"So I put grandma's funeral on a credit card and.... let's take a selfie!"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Backstreet Boys are certainly no Weekend that's for sure.
> 
> I'd probably put them in between Coldplay and Nickleback on my favorite bands list.


Wow in your top 3 huh. Just gets better. I know what im buying you for Christmas :whistling:


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks but I am following the dynamic guidance of 24 US gps satellites in the sky. Uber requires safety #1 so we follow the gps route.

Things that get us killed..

1. Hasty last minute changes in traffic.

2. Making turns into intensely busy multiple lane traffic.

3. Allowing unnecessary distractions on roads which are always dangerous.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You guys do realize that there are a lot of millennials that do know real skills, work hard, and have common sense.


Yes, around 30% of millennials are terrific people. That's a lot of people, but a minority nonetheless. Gen Z's are a bit better, thankfully.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

fields said:


> Yes, around 30% of millennials are terrific people. That's a lot of people, but a minority nonetheless. Gen Z's are a bit better, thankfully.


iGen do seem like they will develop to be less entitled as a whole


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Honest question: How does debt work if your parents have unpaid debts at the time of their death and no actual estate?


I've been through this one recently, as a sibling of my Significant Other passed away earlier this year.

The short answer is that if the estate has assets, those assets are used to pay the debts that also were owed by the deceased. The person appointed to administer the affairs of the deceased ("the executor") handles the financial affairs of the person who can no longer do it for himself/herself.

If there are unsecured debts and not enough money to pay them, the creditor gets stiffed for all or part of the debt. For *secured* debts, the creditor gets to take the collateral. Recent example - My SO's sister had borrowed money to buy furniture. If that debt wasn't paid, the company would have sent a truck to pick that stuff up.

However, don't view your parents as being one person. There are two of them. Most likely, they won't die at the same time. In many cases, the surviving spouse will inherent much of the stuff that belongs to the person who passed away. But... everyone should create a will and keep it up to date. Everyone.

The reason is that if you care what happens to your stuff when youre gone... Or if you care about how much trouble the people who survive you have to encounter... Then you should get your butt to a competent attorney who specializes in wills and estates, abd go through the process of having a will written up, signed off, and adequately witnessed. Do NOT do it yourself with a form from the internet. That would be the worst few hundred bucks you ever saved.

Example: in the case of the sister of my S.O., they (the sister and her dad) didn't have the will adequately witnessed. It would not have been admissible in probate court. Fortunately, that was discovered before she passed away, so they could fix that.

If a person dies without a will, the state where the person lived will require that the stuff be distributed according to laws that the state has passed for how that's done. It's not simple, and it's not cheap.

And no, you don't get to do it for the person without anyone knowing about it. The first creditor you deal with, or the first bank you talk to where the person had an account will say "Show us proof that you have authority to act on behalf of the deceased person." There is specific paperwork from the court that you'll need for that.

Short answer: If there's money left over, it goes to the heirs. If the assets are not enough to pay the debts, the heirs do NOT inherit the debt. And it's not simple -- you should hire competent legal help, preferably before the death occurs.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

fields said:


> Yes, around 30% of millennials are terrific people. That's a lot of people, but a minority nonetheless. Gen Z's are a bit better, thankfully.


And your conclusion is based on scientific analysis?


----------



## Nüber2 (Oct 26, 2018)

Easy fix. I must follow this route as this is the route you have been quoted for. If your route takes more time you will.be charged more.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

fields said:


> Yes, around 30% of millennials are terrific people. That's a lot of people, but a minority nonetheless. Gen Z's are a bit better, thankfully.


I read that Generation Z is the most populous of all time. There's more of them than baby boomers?

What are their Social Security checks are going to look like?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

fields said:


> Yes, around 30% of millennials are terrific people. That's a lot of people, but a minority nonetheless. Gen Z's are a bit better, thankfully.


----------------------------
Please explain exactly how it was determined that they are terrific people. Please do not say that someone ask them.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> What are their Social Security checks are going to look like?


I'm paying into ss with no expectations of being able to draw out from it but I'm not ruling out some considerable congressional changes however.

I much prefer to rely on myself.

so I'm maxing out my retirement vehicles and being more aggressive given my longer time horizon.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Backseat drivers?!? Mine was worst.

The moment pax went in she started to talk non stop. Then in a split sec. of her being the yakyak queen she turned into a human GPS. Told her "politely" let's just follow GPS since this takes us to the fastest route. It's realtime and based on satellite traffic updates, etc..

She refused and continues to be a back seat driver.

Of course I wasn't following her so she "SNAPPED"!!! She said "This is ridiculous! You are taking the longest route, my blood sugar is getting high I don't want to end up in the ER! Let me out!"

Told her politely "No problem!!! But ma'am I need to pull over first" She literally wants to get off in the middle of the street on a red light. Halfway to her destination I pulled over and drop her off, of course she slammed the door and said "I will report you!!!"

But I am a proactive ant so I reported her first!!!










P.S. I earned an amazing 1* btw so as her. Felt bad for her husband if she has any. :smiles:

.

.

.

.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uber_from_the north said:


> "This is ridiculous! You are taking the longest route, my blood sugar is getting high I don't want to end up in the ER! Let me out!"


Drama Queen! I love how people dont realize that when they say stuff like this we dont feel sorry for them. It only makes us ?‍♀.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> If there are unsecured debts and not enough money to pay them, the creditor gets stiffed for all or part of the debt. For *secured* debts, the creditor gets to take the collateral.


Creditors, in the case of banks, don't actually ever get stiffed as the credit extended doesn't exist until the loan itself does. It's completely different then you lending your friend $1,000 for example. The "collateral" loans are exactly what the Founders warned about when they said "banks are more dangerous than standing armies"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Creditors, in the case of banks, don't actually ever get stiffed as the credit extended doesn't exist until the loan itself does. It's completely different then you lending your friend $1,000 for example. The "collateral" loans are exactly what the Founders warned about when they said "banks are more dangerous than standing armies"


There is so much wrong with this line.

when the loan is extended, or credit in form of cc, in unsecured form gets stiffed the most.

they then sell it pennies on the dollars to sharks who will hopefully hunt the person down and get the money back but most likely they'll have to just settle for trying to ruin that persons credit.

The banks still get to exist for the most part because they have already built into their balance sheet bad debt (in anticipation because who says you'll get paid back 100% of the time??) but if they're like AIG, where one exec was quoted as saying there's no possible way of defaulting as basis for why they've kept 0$ on balance for defaults.

then yes, they'd be more dangerous than standing armies.

collateral is a bit better but depending on the collateral, not much tbh.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

fields said:


> Yes, around 30% of millennials are terrific people. That's a lot of people, but a minority nonetheless. Gen Z's are a bit better, thankfully.





percy_ardmore said:


> And your conclusion is based on scientific analysis?


mines not, i'll admit my bias comes from my own son who was born in 2010, making him gen z.

he's intelligent and respectful. but he is being raised right so that's a big part of it. parents are to blame for entitled kids in too many circumstances. millenials are just used to instant gratification. they all grew up with a cellphone that can make them pancakes and rub their balls. everything just became so instant and effortless.

and i'm fine with keeping it simple...every 20 years is the new generation, being what i'd assume to be the average age a woman gives birth, maybe a little older but in huge swaths of the planet it starts around 13-15 so that makes up for the women that hold out, mostly from western culture. gen z is 2005-2025 in my book, unlike gender, race, of species you can't just say you changed it therefore it now is true. can't just make up a generation or as i noted in a previous post belong to several. you can be on the cusp and understand both generations perspectives a bit better maybe,

now here's something that will blow your mind, i'm only going on this tangent because i mentioned being on the cusp of a generation. made me think of horoscopes. did you know that the zodiac was invented a few thousand years ago and the stars have now shifted in relation to the earth in spacetime? you may not like to hear this if you are in love with all the positive things you have heard about your sign and believe in this horse**** but you are actually the sign that is the month before the one you have always thought you are. my bday is in october which makes me in reality, if i believe in fairy tales, the sign before libra - which is (just googled it) virgo. boom! i just blew your mind.

ps: originally there was also a 13th sign. it lasted only 2 weeks "Ophiuchus" at least part of it is in december.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Creditors, in the case of banks, don't actually ever get stiffed as the credit extended doesn't exist until the loan itself does. It's completely different then you lending your friend $1,000 for example. The "collateral" loans are exactly what the Founders warned about when they said "banks are more dangerous than standing armies"


Kat's right, there are plenty of problems in this post. Let's try taking them one at a time.

1. "as the credit extended doesn't exist until the loan itself does"
We're discussing loans that have been made. The money has already gone out from the lender.

2. "It's completely different then you lending your friend $1,000 for example."
If you loan money to your friend and he doesn't pay you back, you've been stiffed.

3. "The "collateral" loans are exactly what the Founders warned about when they said "banks are more dangerous than standing armies" "
Collateral has a legitimate purpose. If you want to borrow money to buy a car, do you think anyone's going to loan it to you, with just your promise that you'll pay them back? No, of course they won't.

Let's take this a step farther. If you borrow money via a credit card, it's UN-secured debt. That means that if you don't pay them, they can't show up at your door and take stuff you bought with the card.

Now... Do you really want to pay 18% interest or more on a car loan?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

got a p said:


> mines not, i'll admit my bias comes from my own son who was born in 2010, making hum gen z.
> 
> he's intelligent, courteous and respectful. but he is being raised right so that's a big part of it. parents are to blame for entitled kids in too many (most?) circumstances. millenials are just used to instant gratification. they all grew up with a cellphone that can make them pancakes and rub their balls.everything just became so instant and effortless.


Stop the music!

Where do I find said phone that makes pancakes and rubs my balls? I just upgraded my phone and the rep did not tell me about this option.:i'm mad:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Stop the music!
> 
> Where do I find said phone that makes pancakes and rubs my balls? I just upgraded my phone and the rep did not tell me about this option.:i'm mad:


Van Guy! Wow! I've never seen you so worked up over something.

It will be okay⁉

?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Stop the music!
> 
> Where do I find said phone that makes pancakes and rubs my balls? I just upgraded my phone and the rep did not tell me about this option.:i'm mad:


I have one of those phones, but I'm not telling where to find them with a generous tip ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Van Guy! Wow! I've never seen you so worked up over something.
> 
> It will be okay⁉
> 
> ?


I like pancakes OK.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> If they insist or act pissy about It after that.. I give them the opportunity to add some wear and tear to their shoes...


Lol, good ejection euphemism. As I pull the car over, mine is, "I'm going to give you the opportunity to find another driver who may better suit your needs".


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Aaah, if only our cars came equipped with a rear seat eject button...


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Do they sell paper maps anymore??


Yes, truck stops, walmart, grocery store...if you feel stuck, try your local realtor store. 
Plenty of paper maps around.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> Yes, truck stops, walmart, grocery store...if you feel stuck, try your local realtor store.
> Plenty of paper maps around.


The rolling eyes indicated that I was being a bratty entitled snowflake millennial with my comment. ?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> The rolling eyes indicated that I was being a bratty entitled snowflake millennial with that comment.


I saw it. Just think of me as your annoying Dad. My kids are millennial so I have my own responses to overt apathetic and whiney "I can't do that" claims. I give simple, accurate, and detailed response to show how easy the objection is to overcome.

For what it's worth, my parents were the "Greatest Generation" that came through the depression and WW2...they would have slapped me for a "I can't do that" statement. Then told me to go figure it out and leave the adults alone.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> View attachment 372266


You are fast gaining a reputation with me as one of the funnier people on this forum. You should pop over to that thread asking people's real job and fill us in.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

We have a place in Phoenix called "World of Maps". Everything a map geek could ever dream of.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> I saw it. Just think of me as your annoying Dad. My kids are millennial so I have my own responses to overt apathetic and whiney "I can't do that" claims. I give simple, accurate, and detailed response to show how easy the objection is to overcome.
> 
> For what it's worth, my parents were the "Greatest Generation" that came through the depression and WW2...they would have slapped me for a "I can't do that" statement. Then told me to go figure it out and leave the adults alone. :smiles:


Okay fine. You got me.

But how will I get to the store? What time? What do I wear? Are my shoes okay? I'm tired! Maybe I'll just stay home and text ?



welikecamping said:


> We have a place in Phoenix called "World of Maps". Everything a map geek could ever dream of.


Map geek? Oh gosh it gets worse.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay fine. You got me.
> 
> But how will I get to the store? What time? What do I wear? Are my shoes okay? I'm tired! Maybe I'll just stay home and text ?
> 
> ...


I know how, but I'm not telling ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> You are fast gaining a reputation with me as one of the funnier people on this forum. You should pop over to that thread asking people's real job and fill us in.


After me though right ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> After me though right ?


Of course


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> The rolling eyes indicated that I was being a bratty entitled snowflake millennial with my comment. ?















Coastal_Cruiser said:


> You are fast gaining a reputation with me as one of the funnier people on this forum. You should pop over to that thread asking people's real job and fill us in.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Just in case any Gen Y/Z types have never seen a map. ;>
They do exist.
This is a _partial_ list! The faux leather case the maps are in used to be slung over the passenger seat.
Never left home without them.
Case now sits in garage gathering dust. :<

_







_


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Case? Geez, I've got an entire bin full of maps from the various places I've visited. Several bins, actually 

Something to think about - the older a map is, especially forest maps, the better it is. You find roads, ruins, mines and all sorts of stuff they leave off of maps today.


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

Some people just assume they are smarter than the GPS that has traffic data. smh


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

got a p said:


> Aaah, if only our cars came equipped with a rear seat eject button...
> View attachment 372309


RIDESHAREMAN!!! Don't you wish?


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

uber_from_the north said:


> RIDESHAREMAN!!! Don't you wish?
> 
> View attachment 372554


The dog! Lmao.

"Your dog can stay. You, on the other hand ... GTFO." _bzzt_


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

I love this read.... brought a smile to my face 

All I can say is I'm blunt and tell them we going my route, dont care for the 1 star. 
My car my rules and I dont mind being a dick


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> But how will I get to the store? What time? What do I wear? Are my shoes okay? I'm tired! Maybe I'll just stay home and text ?


:roflmao:


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Had to travel to Montreal for non-rideshare business two weeks ago. Was having trouble with my phone and navigation wasn't working well. Drove around until I found a gas station. Went in, asked for a map. Millennial behind the counter "Gawsh, don't you old people know how to use cellphones AT ALL?".

I'm 39 BTW, and look like I'm about 25.

They didn't have paper maps in the store that I could see, and the brat behind the counter sure wasn't going to help me.......I called the customer, explained the situation, and they guided me in. We had a good chuckle about the Millennial behind the counter. He knew her and her attitude well since it was the station where he stops to get his morning coffee every day.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> "Gawsh, don't you old people know how to use cellphones AT ALL?".


This was, of course, coming from someone who wouldn't be able to get there if his cell phone wasn't working.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Kat's right, there are plenty of problems in this post. Let's try taking them one at a time.
> 
> 1. "as the credit extended doesn't exist until the loan itself does"
> We're discussing loans that have been made. The money has already gone out from the lender.
> ...


Over your heads like an airplane. I wouldn't finance anything at any interest rate, honestly.



got a p said:


> everything just became so instant and effortless.


 To be fair though, effortless is kind of the point. Your son's from a generation of 1%-ers in the making. When you understand that things are not nearly as difficult as people have made them, you can maneuver around the obstacles that much faster.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Random rant here, but when I'm on the road I see a lot of reckless driving (and near-misses) from snooty college girls. They're always with their loudmouth friends who think it's all just fun and games, and they invariably come close to smashing right into me while I'm ferrying the bar hoppers. They think nothing of veering across lanes or pulling out of a parking spot in reverse without looking or caring.

There's nothing worse than this type of haphazard driving, with them knowing full well they'll just laugh about any car- or traffic related situation, safe in the knowledge that their rich daddies will bail them out of it. 

I wish to God parents would just cut their kids off earlier and let them feel the value of a dollar for themselves.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Random rant here, but when I'm on the road I see a lot of reckless driving (and near-misses) from snooty college girls. They're always with their loudmouth friends who think it's all just fun and games, and they invariably come close to smashing right into me while I'm ferrying the bar hoppers. They think nothing of veering across lanes or pulling out of a parking spot in reverse without looking or caring.
> 
> There's nothing worse than this type of haphazard driving, with them knowing full well they'll just laugh about any car- or traffic related situation, safe in the knowledge that their rich daddies will bail them out of it.
> 
> I wish to God parents would just cut their kids off earlier and let them feel the value of a dollar for themselves.


Let's see their daddies bail them out of a head on with a semi at 65. Happened to a car-full of them in a town near me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JBinPenfield said:


> Let's see their daddies bail them out of a head on with a semi at 65. Happened to a car-full of them in a town near me.


Happens every year around May or June.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

JBinPenfield said:


> Let's see their daddies bail them out of a head on with a semi at 65. Happened to a car-full of them in a town near me.


I'll take 'Natural Selection' for $300 please.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Random rant here, but when I'm on the road I see a lot of reckless driving (and near-misses) from snooty college girls. They're always with their loudmouth friends who think it's all just fun and games, and they invariably come close to smashing right into me while I'm ferrying the bar hoppers. They think nothing of veering across lanes or pulling out of a parking spot in reverse without looking or caring.
> 
> There's nothing worse than this type of haphazard driving, with them knowing full well they'll just laugh about any car- or traffic related situation, safe in the knowledge that their rich daddies will bail them out of it.
> 
> I wish to God parents would just cut their kids off earlier and let them feel the value of a dollar for themselves.


It's that age where young adults feel invincible and rebellious. I remember being young and friends saying "just run it" on a red light ?‍♀. Making a complete illegal move and then laughing that we got away with it ?‍♀.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Making a complete illegal move and then laughing that we got away with it ?‍♀.


 America was built on laughs like that ?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Day 1 transportation training. "You are in control of the vehicle you are driving. No passenger can order you to do anything that is unsafe regardless of who they are."

So this rule applies to military transportation, and I think it's solid. In my opinion a passenger can tell you what route to take, where to stop, to drive faster or slower. Especially if it may endanger your safety, the safety of your passengers, or the surrounding environment to include pedestrians, property animals etc. Millennial, or whoever.

So politely ignoring them, whatever that means for you. If at anytime someone want's to become problematic I am happy to pull over and end the ride for them and tell them they need to get out. If we don't want to get out I can Google the local police station get the address and phone number while stopped and set my GPS to that address. I'm happy to call the front desk and explain this person refuses to leave my vehicle and that I am in front of the station with the description of my vehicle. I'm sure the police would be happy to come out and say hi and remove the trespasser from your property. You can probably even press charges.

Don't let anyone tell you what to do in your own car!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> You are in control of the vehicle you are driving.


I run a volunteer crew at a music festival. The drivers who work for me know that if they get a ticket, it's on them.


----------



## Chowchow0567 (Sep 11, 2016)

Tell them “ and one day, the German people elected him into power for no reason whatsoever....” that will shut them the **** up right away


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Not a passenger can a passenger *can't*. Sorry about that. I guess we can't edit posts after someone replies now .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> I guess we can't edit posts after someone replies now .


I think it's dependent on the amount of time since the post took place.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I run a volunteer crew at a music festival. The drivers who work for me know that if they get a ticket, it's on them.


 Unless you got those red light cameras that throw due process out the window.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Unless you got those red light cameras that throw due process out the window.


A majority of people here in Houston agreed with you. We voted them out.

But if a driver working for me at the festival got one, the festival still wouldnt pay for it.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> A majority of people here in Houston agreed with you. We voted them out.
> 
> But if a driver working for me at the festival got one, the festival still wouldnt pay for it.


No of course not. It would be stupid to send money to anyone on demand.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Son of the Darkness said:


> No of course not. It would be stupid to send money to anyone on demand.


Not if you want to renew your license, or pay to register your car for another year.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Not if you want to renew your license, or pay to register your car for another year.


Send away. ??


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I really don't understand the problem. We are paid by the mile and the minute to drive. If a pax wants to pay me to drive around the block 100 times I'm fine with that.


I think it's less about doing what they request but more so the delivery in said request.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Send away. ??


I dont think you can do that for the first time you're registering your car here.

There are some nifty tricks for renewals, though. For instance, once you get your car inspected, you can take the whole works into a grocery store. They'll take your payment and print the sticker for your window on the spot. Beats paying on line and then waiting 2 or 3 weeks for it to show up in the mail.


----------



## i9f3479f3h (May 29, 2019)

I say "I always follow the Uber map, that way if it's wrong it's their fault" and they usually accept that. Probably doesn't hurt that I'm 6'3", 280lbs though.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

i9f3479f3h said:


> I say "I always follow the Uber map, that way if it's wrong it's their fault" and they usually accept that. Probably doesn't hurt that I'm 6'3", 280lbs though.


Well in any case I'm blaming uber. Even when the passenger cant get their ass on the right pick up spot I blame uber. Things are just easier that way &#128514;.

Being shorty 5'4 indian girl doesnt help with people Bossy snowflake millennial &#129335;‍♀


----------

